# Ariens SS522 starts, revs up and down for a few minutes. Runs smoothly eventually.



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

Tecumseh HSK850 engine. Recently cleaned carburetor twice, was running OK before changing the fuel tank. Starts on 2nd pull, white smoke when choke, rev up and down. After about 3-4 mins it will run smoothly regardless if the choke is on or not.

Any thoughts? Thank you in advance.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

1. shut off fuel tank valve 
a. drain out fuel bowl of carburetor
b. remove air filter(if it has one and spray some sea foam engine cleaner in the intake and let it soak overnight
c. clean the fuel tank with some pebbles and a bit of alcohol then rinse it out with some water 
2. install new fuel tubing to carburetor 
3. install new spark plug with 25 thousandths spark gap.
4. install a good clear plastic fuel filter with the inner filter fabric
5. use fresh high test gas with sea foam fuel treatment


----------



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

leonz said:


> 1. shut off fuel tank valve
> a. drain out fuel bowl of carburetor
> b. remove air filter(if it has one and spray some sea foam engine cleaner in the intake and let it soak overnight
> c. clean the fuel tank with some pebbles and a bit of alcohol then rinse it out with some water
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

Although it's still having the surging issue during starting, it worked like a charm when warm up. Did a great job cleaning 5 inches of snow on 2 driveways this morning.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If the "surging " ceases when the engine is placed Uunder load, and if it's the Tecumseh with the Non-Adjustable Carburetor, the cleaning the fuel desposits out of the *Idle Restrictor Screw *may help clear that up quickly, as shown in this video:


----------



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

Vermont007 said:


> If the "surging " ceases when the engine is placed Uunder load, and if it's the Tecumseh with the Non-Adjustable Carburetor, the cleaning the fuel desposits out of the *Idle Restrictor Screw *may help clear that up quickly, as shown in this video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT0STIPg4I8


That's great information, thank you!

It is a Tecumseh engine but is a 2-stroke. It surges without load for 1-2 mins then runs fine. The carburetor is non-adjustable. I will follow the video when getting warmer.


----------

